# Skyrim will run on your low-end computer.



## cute.bandar (Nov 25, 2011)

as long as you have a decent-ish gpu

For those wondering if their PC will be able to run skyrim. My low-end-ish PC (with a medium end GPU) is handling skyrim just fine on medium-high settings with 2x antialiasing on 1600x900. I expected it run on low , but even on high it runs just fine 

My PC:

AMD X2 4000+ 2.0 Ghz ( was the cheapest cpu 3.5 years ago, so your C2d will handle skyrim just fine )

1 gb ddr2

ATI 4670 1gb ddr3 , bought 6 months ago. This is the reason the game is running.

 I should add that my ram usage when idling is only 240mb.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2011)

Did you know that the game is optimized for only one core although it can scale upto 4 cores?

Its the bloody gamebryo **** engine.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 25, 2011)

damn!!!
all hail elder scrolls!!! and bethesda!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2011)

It wasnt a complement. The per core performance goes down as the number of cores increase.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 26, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It wasnt a complement. The per core performance goes down as the number of cores increase.



 well bad for high end rig owners and good for low end rig owners.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2011)

Not really. A high end setup pwns the game.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2011)

Then I guess developers should get compliment for their optimization.


----------



## Soumik (Nov 28, 2011)

Well thats good news  I am gonna try adn get it soon... 
Hope my C2D 2GHz with 9600MGT 512MB can handle the game. Atleast in min settings...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Then I guess developers should get compliment for their optimization.


It isnt optimized. To a single core engine multithreading code is added. And it wont utilize them properly. So you get marginal improvements over 1 core. But the IPC of a high end setup is such that it can pwn it.

Soumik, your GPU will get semi-pwned maxed out.


----------



## Soumik (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ Didnt get that comment. You mean if i max out the game my GPU will get semi-pawned? Or it will not run at all?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2011)

In simple words you can play the game at mid high settings.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 29, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^^ Didnt get that comment. You mean if i max out the game my GPU will get semi-pawned? Or it will not run at all?



It will get semi-pro-owned. You want to lower all the settings.


----------



## Soumik (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh thanks Gameranand and Extreme Gamer... 
I had lost all hope that any good new game will run on my system properly.


----------

